# other schwinn sites devoted to sting rays



## sh90504 (Sep 5, 2012)

hi   guys.. dont get me wong. i love this new site. i used to be on schwinn talk. i am looking to get back in to the hobby big time. are there any swapmeets in los angeles area besides long beach swapmeet. also any clubs for muscle bikes and others sites. i can always use help.. i have been trying to find other forums.. please help me find my people. i love the big boys bikes. but still a kid at hart.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 6, 2012)

Welcome to the Cabe!

As you know all the MSN sites went away when they stopped hosting web sites. e.g. Schwinn Talk etc. And Pacific Cycles no longer hosts the Schwinn Bike Forum. The only Schwinn devoted site I'm aware of that is live is below. And I'm adding another web site for So. Cal vintage bicycle rides, events, swaps etc. 

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/

http://cyclonecoaster.com/


----------

